# Beschreibung einer sehr interessanten Person, die, meiner Meinung nach, X sicher ist.



## WesołaBiedronka

I want to say "This is a description of a very interesting person which, in my opinion, <name> certainly is."

Is this correct? I know that the "die" necessary implies I'm describing a female. I know that I can reverse the word order and start by saying that a person is very interesting and that this is a description of her but I wonder if the sentence from the title is correct.


----------



## Frank78

WesołaBiedronka said:


> I want to say "This is a description of a very interesting person which, in my opinion, <name> certainly is."
> 
> Is this correct? I know that the "die" necessary implies I'm describing a female.



"Die" refers to "Person" and cannot give any clue about the person's sex.

"Das ist eine Beschreibung einer sehr interes*s*anten Person, die, meiner Meinung nach*,* Schmidt* sicher ist.

*if you want to make clear that "Schmidt" is female you can add a first name or the title "Frau".


----------



## jedna

Ich würde es doch etwas anders formulieren:
Das ist eine Beschreibung einer sehr interessanten Person, die (Name) meiner Meinung nach sicher ist.
Könnte man anstatt 'sicher' auch 'sicherlich' sagen?

I'd like to put it in another way:
_Das ist eine Beschreibung einer sehr interessanten Person, die (Name) meiner Meinung nach sicher ist._
Couldn't one -instead of _'sicher'_- also say _'sicherlich'_?


----------



## WesołaBiedronka

Oh right, I thought that If I put "der" instead of "die" it would indicate that I'm talking about a man but now I can see there is actually no way to do that just as it isn't possible in Polish.
About that "in meiner Meinung", is it technically incorrect or does it simply sound too unnatural in comparison to "meiner Meinung nach"?


----------



## Frank78

WesołaBiedronka said:


> Oh right, I thought that If I put "der" instead of "die" it would indicate that I'm talking about a man but now I can see there is actually no way to do that just as it isn't possible in Polish.



The relative pronoun has to take the grammatical gender of the noun.



WesołaBiedronka said:


> About that "in meiner Meinung", is it technically incorrect or does it simply sound too unnatural in comparison to "meiner Meinung nach"?



That sounds very much like an Anglicism and a direct translation of "in my opinion".


----------



## JClaudeK

WesołaBiedronka said:


> I want to say "This is a description of a very interesting person which, in my opinion, <name> certainly is."


I don't understand what you mean by " ...... a person which <name> certainly is / die <Name> sicher ist".

Do you mean "who is certainly <name> / die sicher < Name> ist"  ?

Edit: I though that you wanted to guess who is the person whose description has been given. Now (after #8) I understand what you mean.


----------



## WesołaBiedronka

In english I can say something like "A rich person, which you certainly are, should help the poor" can't I? I have to admit I'm not entirely sure about this one.

Now I want to use something similar by way of indroduction to a character description.


----------



## JClaudeK

WesołaBiedronka said:


> "A rich person, which you certainly are, should help the poor"


This would be (more or less literally): Eine reiche Person, *wie* du sicher eine bist, sollte den Armen helfen.


----------



## jedna

Maybe: Eine so (oder: dermaßen) reiche Person wie du sollte den Armen helfen.


----------



## JClaudeK

jedna said:


> Eine so (oder: dermaßen) reiche Person wie du sollte den Armen helfen.


There no doubt about  the person's wealth. ('certainly' is omitted here)


----------



## WesołaBiedronka

So, knowing what I meant in English, do you agree with my German translation? Or maybe it should be:

"Das ist eine Beschreibung einer sehr interessanten person, wie, meiner Meinung nach, <name> sicher eine ist?"

@Frank78 agreed with me in general but he didn't notice the mistake I committed although from what I understand it shouldn't matter here.


----------



## JClaudeK

WesołaBiedronka said:


> do you agree with my German translation? Or maybe it should be:
> "Das ist eine Beschreibung einer sehr interessanten Person, wie, meiner Meinung nach, <name> sicher eine ist?"


I think that this version (_'wie .... eine ist'_) is more idiomatic.


----------



## WesołaBiedronka

Thanks for help.


----------



## jedna

JClaudeK said:


> There no doubt about the person's wealth. ('certainly' is omitted here)



I don't exactly understand, JClaudeK, what you mean.
Do you mean that I should have used the word 'certainly' (zweifellos, mit Sicherheit)? In that case:
Without the word 'certainly' the sentence is not literally translated, that's true, but -as I see it- it is a fine idiomatic solution,
and it's meaning is the same as a sentence _with_ 'certainly'. But maybe I'm wrong, and 'zweifellos/mit Sicherheit' should be inserted too:
_Eine zweifellos reiche Person wie du sollte den Armen helfen._ 
Wäre das besser?


----------



## JClaudeK

jedna said:


> Do you mean that I should have used the word 'certainly' (zweifellos, mit Sicherheit)? [....] it's meaning is the same as a sentence _with_ 'certainly'.


Ich glaube, dass wir "certainly" auf verschiedene Weise interpretieren.



WesołaBiedronka said:


> a very interesting person which, in my opinion, <name> certainly is."


Für mich bedeutet "certainly" hier  nicht_ "zweifellos, mit Sicherheit" (in no doubt), _sondern _sicher_ iSv. "höchstwahrscheinlich, mit ziemlicher Sicherheit" (extremely likely), deshalb schrieb ich


JClaudeK said:


> There no doubt about the person's wealth. ('certainly' is omitted here)



Dein Satz _"Eine so (oder: dermaßen) reiche Person wie du sollte den Armen helfen."_ ist/ wäre  natürlich völlig OK. und idiomatisch, falls_ "certainly" *=* _"_zweifellos, mit Sicherheit_" gemeint ist.

Da müsste Wesola uns sagen, was sie mit _"certainly"_ gemeint hat.


----------



## jedna

Guten morgen JClaudeK,

Certainly als 'hochstwahrscheinlich, mit ziemlicher Sicherheit' kannte ich bisher nicht. 
In diesem Link dict.cc Wörterbuch :: certainly :: Englisch-Deutsch-Übersetzung hab ich diversen Bedeutungen gefunden, und in der Tat: sehr wahrscheinlich (höchstwahrscheinlich, wie du sagst) steht auch dabei.
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## JClaudeK

Hier im Cambridge Dictionary findest Du auch beide Bedeutungen: 

certainly_ adverb _ (IN NO DOUBT) 

certainly _adverb _ (EXTREMELY LIKELY)


----------



## jedna

Vielen Dank! Vor allem auch für den Link an sich: ein weiteres qualitatives Wörterbuch ist immer willkommen


----------



## Hutschi

> (see  JClaudeK, Today at 10:33 AMReport #17, Deutsch von mir
> [*]certainly_ adverb _ (IN NO DOUBT)  - ohne jeden Zweifel
> [*]certainly _adverb _ (EXTREMELY LIKELY) -(edit) zweifellos, mit Sicherheit _ äußerst wahrscheinlich_


_Sicherlich/sicher_ is often  _likely _-- not _extremely likely_. It may also mean agreement of the kind _Ok, she is it but it does not mean much._ It depends on context.

 This is the case in phrases like:

Beschreibung einer sehr interessanten Person, die, meiner Meinung nach, Frau Schmidt sicher ist.
This is fuzzy to me:
= Description of a very interesting person, which (in my opinion) Mrs. X probably is.
or
= Description of a very interesting person, which (in my opinion) Mrs. X certainly is.

Duden | sicher | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft
There are lots of synonymes (meanings):


> aller ... Wahrscheinlichkeit nach, bestimmt, [ganz] gewiss, höchstwahrscheinlich, ..., natürlich, ..., vermutlich, voraussichtlich, wahrscheinlich, wohl
> auf jeden Fall, außer Zweifel, bestimmt,..., ohne Frage/Zweifel, unbestreitbar, unbestritten, unbezweifelbar, ...; (besonders süddeutsch) freilich; (emotional) zweifellos, zweifelsohne



I omitted some words just to shorten the list, the complete list is in the link.

The range is from _Ohne jeden Zweifel_ to _wahrscheinlich_.

To use it is a kind of rhetorical trick to hold it open.
In the given phrase I feel "wahrscheinlich (but without much importance)"
If you omit the whole part, it is much more without any doubt.
(I think it is the same principle Claude omitted "certainly" in #10. If it is clear and you add "certainly" it becomes unclear, it has a kind of backdoor then.)


----------



## jedna

Hallo Hutschi,

Nie gewußt dass man 'zweifellos', 'zweifelsohne' emotional deuten soll. Danke für den Hinweis und in der Tat: man lernt nie aus


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> certainly_ adverb _ (IN NO DOUBT) - ohne jeden Zweifel
> 
> certainly _adverb _ (EXTREMELY LIKELY) - zweifellos, mit Sicherheit


_certainly adverb (EXTREMELY LIKELY) - zweifellos, mit Sicherheit_ 
Ich würde "ohne jeden Zweifel/  mit Sicherheit/ zweifellos" auf die gleiche Stufe (der Gewissheit) stellen - was ja auch der Duden tut.


----------



## bearded

Eine nichtmuttersprachliche Meinung:
für mich wäre die Formulierung

 ''_Beschreibung einer sehr interessanten Person - was mMn X sicherlich ist_''

gar nicht falsch (Antwort auf die Frage  *Was *ist X?: eine sehr interessante Person).


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> _certainly adverb (EXTREMELY LIKELY) - zweifellos, mit Sicherheit_
> Ich würde "ohne jeden Zweifel/  mit Sicherheit/ zweifellos" auf die gleiche Stufe (der Gewissheit) stellen - was ja auch der Duden tut.


Stimmt. Ich habe es oben korrigiert, aber die falsche Version durchgestrichen stehen lassen, damit man folgen kann. Außerdem habe ich die Quelle präzisiert.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ok, danke.



bearded said:


> _"Beschreibung einer sehr interessanten Person - was mMn X sicherlich ist_''
> [klingt] gar nicht falsch


----------

